# Vader Was Psycho



## MA-Caver (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh sure we all knew that but psychologist finally got around to providing a legitimate diagnosis of the poor man's illness.  as if they didn't have any thing or anyone else better to do? 

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/buzz-log-darth-vaders-diagnosis.html


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jun 11, 2010)

No ****?  Took some phd's how long to figure all this out?  I knew he was wacked half way through EP1.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 11, 2010)

The Last Legionary said:


> No ****?  Took some phd's how long to figure all this out?  I knew he was wacked half way through EP1.


HA! Figured it out by ESB! In ANH he was just a plain badass mo-fo that you didn't want to mess with... especially with a lack of faith in the force.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL.  Soon as you see him unmanned by the Emperors hologram, you knew he had issues.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 12, 2010)

"Can't seem to face up to the facts..."
"Tense and nervous. Can't relax..."

"Can't sleep. Obi set me on fire..."
"Don't touch me. My hand's full of wire..."

"Force Choke Killler, Qu'est-ce que c'est?"

Much apologies to the Talking Heads.


----------



## zDom (Jun 15, 2010)

In Vader's defense:

&#8226; Unstable moods, well ... yea. He was under a lot of pressure. Sith training doesn't really cover "stress mitigation" (other than "use that emotion to lay waste to your enemies and anyone else within lightsaber's reach").

It wasn't like he was doing a Happy Dance after cutting Kenobi down. I recall him poking at the remains with a bit of rueful melancholy. He and Obi were pretty tight at one time &#8212; up until .. well, I'll address that below.

He wasn't "huffy" about the Falcon escaping. It was all part of the plan (tracking beacon, remember??) He was just "selling" the "we are so upset they are escaping" facade.

&#8226; As far as "trying to kill his son," he didn't know it was the long-lost fruit of his loins piloting the X-Wing in front of him in that Death Star Trench.

When they next met, he extended an offer to hook up and build a Father-Son relationship (and dynasty!).  Yea, he lopped off a hand, but with the tech they had available, that was really not that big of a deal. Hard to discuss re-connecting when you have a jedi-wannabe wildly swinging 3-feet of sizzling death at you repeatedly.

And you need to keep his list of actions in sequential context. His final action was redemptive: saving his son, throwing the bad man down to his death. It wasn't like he followed that with another attempt on Luke Whineywalker's life.

&#8226; As for Palpatine, "There are no bad students, just bad teachers." Nuff said.

&#8226; It was Grand Moff Tarkin who blew up his daughter's planet, not Vader.

&#8226; The carbonite incident was between Han, Jabba and Fett. And he didn't know he had twins and that Leia was also his.

&#8226; Sending him off to Jedi Boarding School and then getting kidnapped by Tusken Raiders isn't exactly "abandonment" by his mother.

&#8226; And don't get me started on Obi Wan: what kind of buddy lets you burn to death in hot lava instead of having the common decency to lop off your head?? You call that "light side" of the force? Merciless bastard is what I call it!

Yea, Vader had issues. But he was just one member of a highly dysfunctional galaxy!


----------

